# Flooring



## lee hayes (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new here and would like to say hello first.

I'm a floorlayer fitting carpet,vinyl,Laminate kardean and amtico and looking to move to cyprus with my family but need to find work. I know they do have these floors out there can any body help me and steer me in the right direction. At present i have come off my knees and doing a regional service managers job for a big flooring firm in england running their customer services. Any help would be good please.

Thank you 

Lee Hayes


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi there Lee!
Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you've not had any replies yet. 

Perhaps you could try looking for the 'yellow pages' for Cyprus on the internet, (possibly Cytanet.com.cy) and see if there are any flooring companies listed?

Does anyone else from the forum have any suggestions?


----------

